# Tachyon:  700D Felgen -> 650 A/B  umrüsten ???



## GTAlpin (16. August 2006)

Hallo!
 Ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum und möcht mich mal ganz kurz vorstellen; Jörg, 32, Innsbrucker Gelegenheitsbiker und jetzt kommt mein Problem: GT Tachyon Besitzer. Hatte das Rad sogar zweimal gekauft nachdem es mir gleich nach 2 jahren gestohlen wurd... Und ich will mich nicht davon trennen,,,,  
Hab hier schon von den Problemen diverser Leut mit den seltsamen Felgen und Komponenten des tachyon gelesen, gleich vorausschicken muß ich: Mit der Rad'l Terminologie kenn ich mich nicht aus... ich hoff ihr seht großzügig drüber hinweg.... ;.) 

Was hab ich vor: 
Ich will mit dem Rad keine Rennen gewinnen oder es weiter auf den Hausbergen als MTB benutzen (Alpenüberquerungen hat es aber schon ein paar mitgemacht) sondern eine anstrengendere Tätigkei: täglicher Straßeneinsatz als schnelles Stadtrad (320 von 365 Tagen).
Momentaner Status: Original Suntour Bestückung aus 1991, Rennlenker, Schaltung. Neu: vordere Zahnkränze ausgetauscht (weniger Zähne), kürzere Tretkürbel.
was ist kaputt: hintere Felge abgefahren, 1 Speiche fehlt,  vordere Felge nach Diebstahl durch 0815 Felge ersetzt.




Frage(n):
Ich will weg von den 700D Felgen und auf was normales umsteigen. 
Meine Radlwerkstatt behauptet, es ginge nicht den hinteren Zahnkranz auszutauschen und auf eine andere Felge zu montieren da dann auch der vordere Schalthebel gewechselt werden müßte.  
Ich hätte die Idee gehabt, die vorhandene, alte  700D Felge mit 587mm Iso bead seat diameter durch entweder eine mit 590 mm (entspr, 26*1 3/8  oder 650A) oder 584mm (entspr. 650B, 26 * 1 1/2)  auszutauschen und darauf einen neuen/neuwertigen Schaltkranz raufzugeben.....

*1.Geht das ?
2.Sind dann weitere unlösbare Probleme mit der Bremse oder anderen Systemen zu erwarten ?
3.Wie kann ich das Rad von 700D auf was anderes, leichter zu wartendes/ersetzendes umrüsten?*

(4.und falls das alles nicht funz't : was wär denn ein würdiger Nachfolger für das GT, also ein MTB mit Rennlenker, oder ein stabiles Rennrad?)

Dank schon mal im voraus!

LG

Jörg
ibk


----------



## GT-Man (16. August 2006)

Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe, willst Du Dein Tachyon von 28 Zoll auf 26 Zoll (Rennrad- bzw. Triathlonmaß oder eher MTB?) umrüsten?!?  

Dann wird Dir die Schaltung keine Probleme machen, sondern eher die Bremsen, da die Bremszangen die dann niedriger sitzende Felge nicht mehr greifen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTAlpin (16. August 2006)

Hallo!

ich will einfach das Rad weiter nutzen können, und mich nicht mehr mit den blöden 700D (587mm)Felgen+Reifen herumschlagen müssen, ich denke mir dass die 650A(590mm) bzw 650B(584mm) ja nur 3 mm größer oder kleiner sind und damit eigtl. rauf passen müßten, und kann man die Bremsschuhe in der Bremszange nicht ein paar cm rauf und runter bewegen??? Und wenn die Felge dann in ihrer "outer rim width" (hab nur eine engl Zeichnung da) etwas schmäler oder breiter gerät, kann ich das ja mit der richtigen Einstellung an der  Bremsseil"quetsche" einstellen (wie heißt das Ding wirklich?)
Geht das oder unterlieg ich einem Denkfehler ?


LG und danke!

Jörg


----------



## GTdanni (16. August 2006)

hallo Jörg. 

Ich habe mir schon unzählige Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen nur weil ich mir Gedanken um die Tachyon Bereifung gemacht habe. 

Ich habe zur Zeit Alessa 590 / 655a Felgen verbaut, leider 36 Loch dadurch is die Auswahl an Lila Naben (ich hab so nen Lila Tick bei dem Rad) begrenzt. 

Du hast sicher hinten nen 7fach Schraubkranz und dein Händler scheint nicht so pfiffig zu sein. (aber dafür gibts ja uns hier im Forum) 

Also um es kurz zu sagen. 
- Die Umrüstung von 700d auf 590ETRTO geht problemlos. 
-Vorn in der 3d Gabel geht auch ein 622er Rad mit RR Bremse 
- Hinten funzt die U-Brake eben nur mit den Zwischengrößen mit nem Adapter könnte man aber auch da ne RR Bremse montieren. 

Ich habe mein Tachyon grad zum Singlespeeder umgebaut und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 








Cu Danni


----------



## Valen (17. August 2006)

Um es vorwegzuschicken, ich habe auch ein Tachyon und liebe es heiss und innig   , aber ganz ehrlich kann ich Dir nicht empfehlen aus diesem Rad einen Alltagsesel zu machen. Im Endeffekt wirst Du zuviel Zeit und Geld in einen Kompromis investieren. 
Als erstes ist natürlich das Reifenmass ein echtes Problem, welches durch den Wechsel auf 590er nicht komplett gelöst wird. Auch dieses Mass schränkt Dich in der Wahl der Reifen ein. 
Zweitens hat Dein Händler natürlich Recht, wenn er Dir sagt, dass zu den Suntour Command Shiftern eine entsprechende  7fach Suntour Kassette auf einer Suntour Nabe gehört. 
Klar, alles Dinge die man lösen kann, in der E-Bucht werden immer wieder passende Kassetten und Naben angeboten, 590er Felgen und Reifen kann man auch noch kaufen, aber für ein Alltagsrad mit dem entsrechenden Verschleiss ist das alles unpraktisch.
Wenn Du an dem Tachyon hängst, restauriere es und bewege es ab und zu artgerecht. 
Für den Weg zur Arbeit nimm etwas das näher am technischen Mainstream beheimatet ist. 
Da sind die Möglichkeiten eigentlich endlos. Besorge Dir einen schönen GT Stahlrahmen mit 559er Reifen und rüste ihn nach deinen Wünschen auf! Oder wenn Du eher Richtung 622er tendierst, such Dir einen Cyclocrosser, im Nachbarforum (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f105)  wird man Dir dazu betimmt einiges mehr sagen können.

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## GTAlpin (18. August 2006)

Hallo!

Danke mal für die genauen Angaben, ich werd mir das mal im Urlaub jetzt durch den Kopf gehen lassen,.



> Also um es kurz zu sagen.
> - Die Umrüstung von 700d auf 590ETRTO geht problemlos.
> -Vorn in der 3d Gabel geht auch ein 622er Rad mit RR Bremse
> - Hinten funzt die U-Brake eben nur mit den Zwischengrößen mit nem Adapter könnte man aber auch da ne RR Bremse montieren.



was für Zwischengrößen ?? ist das 590ETRTO so eine Zwischengröße ??

Die "cyclocrosser" kannte ich bis jetzt nicht, klingt interessant..

Singlespeeder geht bei mir nicht, da ich jeden Tag einen Berg rauftreten muß...;-)
Merci vielmals

Jörg


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. August 2006)

Hi,
soll zwar nicht möglich sein, aber ich habe mein Tachylon auf Rennrad-Felgen umgebaut. Vorne ne Rennrad-Gabel mit passenmden Hinterrad und hinten ne Rennrad Felge und die U-Brake so hoch wie möglich eingestellt. Die Bremsbacken passen. 
Schaltung ist ne alte LX 7-Fach mit Gripshift.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/240954/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/240955/cat/500/ppuser/49688


----------



## GTdanni (19. August 2006)

Dann lass es dir mal durch den Kopf gehen. 

Als Alltagsrad ist das Tachyon eher eine ungewöhnliche Wahl. 

Aber gerade das macht es zu etwas besonderem, Zaskars haben doch alle. 

Die Variante mit den RR Felgen hatte ich auch schon mal in Betracht gezogen aber das fand ich nicht so passend zum Rahmen.  

Ich bin echt froh das ich das Ding zum SSP umgebaut hab. 

Ist ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl. 

Cu danni


----------



## Montigomo (6. November 2022)

GTAlpin schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum und möcht mich mal ganz kurz vorstellen; Jörg, 32, Innsbrucker Gelegenheitsbiker und jetzt kommt mein Problem: GT Tachyon Besitzer. Hatte das Rad sogar zweimal gekauft nachdem es mir gleich nach 2 jahren gestohlen wurd... Und ich will mich nicht davon trennen,,,,
> Hab hier schon von den Problemen diverser Leut mit den seltsamen Felgen und Komponenten des tachyon gelesen, gleich vorausschicken muß ich: Mit der Rad'l Terminologie kenn ich mich nicht aus... ich hoff ihr seht großzügig drüber hinweg.... ;.)
> 
> ...


Und was kam am Ende raus? Welche Laufräder?
Vielleicht meldest Du Dich...


----------



## cleiende (7. November 2022)

wow, nach 16 Jahren!


----------

